# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Cutting log

## tarmyg

Hi guys,

It has been almost exactly a year since my last cut and it is time to do so again. This time around motivation is quite a bit higher as it is done for work. The past year I have learned a lot about different cutting compounds (none of which is used at the beginning of this cut) as intended to use any and all available means to reach this goal. I have a suspicion that I still will have love handles and the fat at the lower back left at 10% and I will decide how to deal with that once I get there if it turns out I am right. 

STARTING STATS - 3/18/2015
Weight..........: 189.2
Body fat........: 20.6
Calorie intake..: ~2007 (~700 below TDEE)
Macro breakdown.: Fat: 28% (~120g), Carb: 17%(~74g), Protein: 56% (~244g)
Compounds.......: None
Goal............: Photo shoot sometime around mid September!

FANCY STATS:
Fancy stats spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...ae99S8/pubhtml
Fancy diet spreadsheet.: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...YDKKA4/pubhtml

I am using a "going up the stairs" approach. As long as I am losing 2-4+ lb/week I am not changing anything. After this stops I will modify things, i.e. add compounds, move around calories or add cardio.

I will update this post once/week at minimum or whenever I feel like I need some motivation which is bound to happen.


See you next week or if the motivation slows down even sooner!
~t

----------


## BulldogMatt

Good luck with that mate! I personally would have started on a milder (15-20%) caloric deficit to be able to keep the momentum, but it's going to work anyway. 
You might want to eat more carbs and less fat, because it is more filling but again it's up to you. I've taken a slower, gradual approach and lost 18lbs so far, but it took me 4 cut, reverse diet, break cycle.

----------


## Khazima

Goodluck man!

----------


## RaginCajun

where have you been man!

glad to see you are starting a log!

will be following along!

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Here are the updated stats as of today! I would be lying if I said this first week was easy, as always, it is mostly a mental game but I managed to stay on point every single day. I always only take one day at a time never even thinking about the next weeks weigh-in. Adding cardio this week as I am training for a 110km trek in August of this year.

STATS - 3/25/2015
Weight..........: 186.2 (-3.1lb)
Body fat........: 19.4 (-1.2)
Calorie intake..: ~2007 (~700 below TDEE)
Macro breakdown.: Fat: 28% (~120g), Carb: 17%(~74g), Protein: 56% (~244g)
Compounds.......: None
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## Duo

Good luck with this diet man, I will look forward to keeping an eye on this thread to see how things go for you.. Will you be posting up details of your diet?

----------


## RaginCajun

Are you doing an ultra marathon?

Or going hiking?

----------


## NACH3

Awesome brother! 

Best of luck... Will be following  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

> Good luck with this diet man, I will look forward to keeping an eye on this thread to see how things go for you.. Will you be posting up details of your diet?


Details can be found in my first post.




> Are you doing an ultra marathon?
> 
> Or going hiking?


This is an 110km hike in the Swedish mountains. You got 72h to complete, I am shooting for 35h. Done this before of course so I know just about where my capabilities are. 




> Awesome brother! 
> 
> Best of luck... Will be following


Thank you, excited to get shredded, or my version of it anyhow :-)

~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice progress for first week!!

----------


## bikeral

Good luck with the cut. I'll be checking in on your progress.

----------


## NACH3

Hey t, how's the diet and cutting coming along?? I'm sure you've been hard at it brother!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Here are the updated stats as of today. Please, *NOTE* that I was sick for almost three days this past week which made it almost impossible to eat and that is most likely reflected in the drop this week. The body fat measurement is from my "smart scale" so I am not sure how accurate that one is but I am going to keep including it anyway even though it seems to go the other way. I'll run a DEXA scan in a few weeks to see where I really am in regards to body fat.

STATS - 4/1/2015
Weight..........: 180.7 (-5.4lb)
Body fat........: 20.4 (1.4)
Calorie intake..: ~2007 (~700 below TDEE)
Macro breakdown.: Fat: 28% (~120g), Carb: 17%(~74g), Protein: 56% (~244g)
Compounds.......: None
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## NACH3

Man, hate gettin sick :Frown: ...

Good job, t! Sounds like it's all coming together... I think your goals are definitely achievable by your date! Slow and steady, & it'll just start falling off(as you know) once in that groove!

Best,

~Nach

----------


## bethdoth

Good luck to you! What are you doing for training?

----------


## Joco71

Great progress so far keep it up and you will be there in no time. Following GL

----------


## tarmyg

> Good luck to you! What are you doing for training?


I run a 5-day split:

Shoulders and Traps
Legs
Triceps and Biceps
Back
Chest and Abs

I do 30 min of elliptical directly after each session and at 4pm I go swimming for 30 min. On top of this I walk 10km with 20kg backpack 2 times/week. It's a bit insane at this time, but it is a temporary craze until I am done cutting and done with my trek in August.

~t

----------


## MIKE_XXL

May i recommend Modafinil, it allows you to stay up up to 72 hours with ZERO loss of motor skills, reflexes, short term memory and performance, it is used by the army for soldiers that have to be able to react to situations with minimal to no sleep, fighter jet pilots etc...its has replace the use of Dextro-amphetamine in the arm as they are much safer with non-addictive properties...you can do it in 28 hours then...LOL...

Other then that good luck...

----------


## tarmyg

Hi guys,

Here are the updated stats for the past week. Had a *cheat meal on Easter Sunday* which could, potentially, have slowed things a bit. I am removing one egg to lower fat a bit this week. I did notice that I had completely screwed up my calculations and was actually eating around 2,300kcal/day but was still dropping weight. This, in fact, made me very happy as I have much more calories to play around with when I stall.

I can see a difference in my Abs and Pec area that seems to have lost some fat. The stubborn part, lower end of my back will most likely remain unchanged until the very end.

STATS - 4/8/2015
Weight..........: 179.3 (-1.4lb)
Body fat........: 20.1 (-0.3)
Calorie intake..: ~2278 (~500 below TDEE)
Macro breakdown.: Fat: 28% (~120g), Carb: 18%(~79g), Protein: 54% (~235g)
Compounds.......: None
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## RaginCajun

haha on the calculation screw up, but nice to know that you have some wiggle room

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Updated my workout due to a soon-to-be-serious shoulder injury (Unless I relax shoulders) and made it into a 6-day split.

LIFTING:
Monday - Traps
Tuesday - Legs
Wednesday - Triceps and Biceps
Thursday - Back
Friday - Chest
Saturday - Abs

CARDIO:
30 min of elliptical directly after lifting plus 20 min of walking on treadmill at 8 incline and 5.8 speed.
30 min of swimming in the afternoon.
2x/week 10km walking with 20kg backpack.

Thanks
~t

----------


## tarmyg

Hi guys,

Here are the updated stats for the past week. Had a *MASSIVE BREAKDOWN* this past Saturday. I honestly have no idea *WTF* happened but I ate everything in sight and due to this weight stayed the same this week. One week completely wasted :-( To be honest I believe I went too far down in calories combined with the current workload it simply become too much and with a weakened mental state this lead to this glorious failure. However, I have a solution so here are the changes implemented for the next 9 days:

1. Moving weigh-in to Saturday
2. Running CKD with carb-up on Saturday (This is why I moved weigh-in to Saturday as the first low-carb days need a few days to settle in and carb-up on weekends suits me better)
3. Raised calories back to ~2,300 to be able to maintain the workload.

Next update of this log will be on April 25 to accommodate the new weigh-in schedule.

STATS - 4/15/2015
Weight..........: 179.3 (0lb)
Body fat........: 20.8 (0.7)
Calorie intake..: ~2000 (~700 below TDEE)
Macro breakdown.: Fat: 28% (~120g), Carb: 18%(~79g), Protein: 54% (~235g)
Compounds.......: None
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## RaginCajun

CKD should help out

Need me to come give ya swift kick in the caboose!  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

> Need me to come give ya swift kick in the caboose!


Might take you up on that if I screw this one up :-)

----------


## NACH3

You know how your body reacts better than us... But you eat clean so have you thought about switching your carbs/& fats macros(your fat % to carbs and carb % to fats... I like the high protein obviously... Just a thought, thinking out loud!  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

> You know how your body reacts better than us... But you eat clean so have you thought about switching your carbs/& fats macros(your fat % to carbs and carb % to fats... I like the high protein obviously... Just a thought, thinking out loud!


I might do this if the latest attempt is not working either. I just burn fat so much better on Keto diet but if I can not stick to it, well, then it does not matter as that, in the end is what is getting the result anyhow.

----------


## tarmyg

Hi guys,

I can feel disaster building up already. Maybe my head is not in the right place. Not sure to be honest. I am going to eat at maintenance until next weigh-in and see if I can get my head on straight. I am just walking around cranky as **** and making both my wife and daughters life miserable.

Next update on Saturday April 25th.

Thanks
~t

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hi guys,
> 
> I can feel disaster building up already. Maybe my head is not in the right place. Not sure to be honest. I am going to eat at maintenance until next weigh-in and see if I can get my head on straight. I am just walking around cranky as **** and making both my wife and daughters life miserable.
> 
> Next update on Saturday April 25th.
> 
> Thanks
> ~t


cranky, def need some carbs! haha!

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

If you ever wanted a super honest log about *HOW NOT TO DIET*, look not further, as I believe this is a prime example of someone all over the place. Let's review what happened since the last update where I was supposed to eat at maintenance.

1. Decided to eat at maintenance on 4-16-2015 and that I did, all the way until 4-17-2015 where after eating on schedule until the evening I apparently thought some of my wife's cookies is part of my diet. Also ended up going out to eat dinner with my wife and (I am not making this up) had two dinners plus dessert.
2. Saturday rolls around so why not put up a *BIG **** OFF SIGN* to any sort of diet, restraint or even common sense. Let's just see how much can physically fit into my stomach before I feel pain and yes, I ended up almost feeling nauoues. 
3. Sunday, feeling guilty as hell so I ate more "normal" during this day and decided that the following day I had to get this under control.
4. Monday (Today that is), I decided to stay on a low-calorie diet with the help of *Victoza*, which works amazingly well in curbing hunger. Not that I was hungry today anyhow after the past few days extravaganza. I also did not eat a single thing except veggies until the evening when I ate all my food during a two hours period.

See, I am not making any sense whatsoever and just desperately trying new things. I am going to try to stick to this new idea as that might make me happier at night when my wife and daughter is home. But honestly, *WTF* am I doing? Well, I decided to write all this shit down because honesty is the first part if being accountable and that I something I know I at least can stick to, being honest with myself.

Let see what next weigh-in have to say if I make it that long!

~t

----------


## NACH3

T, 

We all struggle w/this at times... Remember you have total control of what you need/& want to do! Don't get yourself all worked up(a lot easier said than done) but I think you should stick to a plan(consistancy is everything) don't just go by the scale in the beginning b/c your body is trying to even itself out by w/the deficit you were on... It took me about 2 months b; my body totally started to work w/my diet(I actually gained some weight first but it came off pretty quickly when the body becomes acclimated to it...

Best of luck my man!!!!

I

----------


## tarmyg

Hi Guys,

Latest update.

STATS - 4/25/2015
Weight..........: 178.4 (-0.9lb)
Body fat........: 20.8 (0)
Calorie intake..: ~2000 (~700 below TDEE)
Macro breakdown.: Varied
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Do you think your body is angry with you for cutting calories 700 under TDEE? Does your body think you are starving? 2 more months to hit 10% - that's one hell of a ride!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

have you ever used winny? I also found this in an old post on this site used before contest prep. Lean Out by Bev International. I just ordered 2 bottles from amazon.

----------


## tarmyg

> Do you think your body is angry with you for cutting calories 700 under TDEE? Does your body think you are starving? 2 more months to hit 10% - that's one hell of a ride!


I do not think so because, in reality, the below 700 TDEE have only been for a couple of weeks and within there I had that massive breakdown. The starving would take quite a while to hit. At the end of the day, it is what it is  :Smilie:  I hit the percentage I hit and I will have learned something more. For me, I know this is more of a mental failure than anything else and I really just got to man up. Now, that is easy to say not so easy to do but as we always say around here, if it was easy everyone would do it.




> have you ever used winny? I also found this in an old post on this site used before contest prep. Lean Out by Bev International. I just ordered 2 bottles from amazon.


I know nothing about this compound. I am sticking to the *Victoza* until it is not working anymore, but right now it is doing its thing.

Thanks
~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Winstrol is the name. It's AAS. Give it a whirl!

----------


## tarmyg

Hi Guys,

This was a very different week for me. I literally stopped counting anything and just went by gut feeling and worked my ****ing ass of in the gym (Note, I always go balls to the wall each session, always have). As I have a shoulder that had to rest I did three days of legs, two days to abs, 6 days of cardio (well, eight if we count the two days walking with a backpack) but no swimming. The amazing thing, I still burned fat on a level that I am satisfied with. Going to keep this up for another week and see if results are the same because if I can burn fat but not live a miserable life, I will go with that any day. I mean, I am not shooting for stage, just a good beach look :-)

STATS - 5/2/2015
Weight..........: 176.5 (-1.9lb)
Body fat........: 21.1 (The BF measure on this scale is beyond ridiculous)
Calorie intake..: Flex eating
Macro breakdown.: Varied
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sounds like u had a good week!

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Here are the latest values. *Down 1.5lb* which I am satisfied with considering I am not counting anything and just ballparking it. Going to take one week of the *Victoza* as I can feel it is losing its potency. I might need to tighten up some parts of the diet a bit but I will see that on next weeks weigh-in. No point in changhing something that seems to be working.

STATS - 5/9/2015
Weight..........: 175.0 (-1.5lb)
Body fat........: Scale is just making me angry. Not using it anymore for BF.
Calorie intake..: Flex eating
Macro breakdown.: Varied
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Workout this past week looked like this:

Monday - Shoulders, Traps and Abs, 30min elliptical, 30min treadmill, 30min swimming
Tuesday - Legs and Chest, 30min elliptical, 30min treadmill
Wednesday - Biceps and Triceps, 30min elliptical, 30min treadmill, 30min swimming
Thursday - Back, 30min elliptical, 30min treadmill, 60km walking with 15kg backpack.
Friday - Chest, 30min elliptical, 30min treadmill

Thanks
~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I haven't noticed any change in victoza. Been dosing at 1.8. 

3.3 was Approved to treat morbidly obese

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like something is working!

----------


## tarmyg

> I haven't noticed any change in victoza. Been dosing at 1.8. 
> 
> 3.3 was Approved to treat morbidly obese


Hmm, I been running it at 1.2. Maybe I'll try a bit more before taking a break. Only been 2 weeks. Could also be that it is not as efficient on me!

----------


## NACH3

Nice T, keep at brother, it's starting to come together(in agreement stick with)  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Here are the latest values. *Down 1.3lb*, this is not an awesome loss, but it is still working IMHO. If I drop under 1lb/week I will change something. The numbers are kind of telling me that will happen but let's just wait and see. Workout (the cardio part) was a little bit off this week. I just felt kind of lethargic after my weight training so only did cardio 3 times this past week.

STATS - 5/16/2015
Weight..........: 173.7 (-1.3lb)
Body fat........: Scale is just making me angry. Not using it anymore for BF.
Calorie intake..: Flex eating
Macro breakdown.: Varied
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I hate my scale too! Still going down so moving in correct direction!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Well, this is one weird update. I jumped on the scale this morning and clocked in at *177.5*. Yeah, according to my scale I have gained *3.8lb*. Now, I am a reasonable man and realize something is off just not yet sure of what the heck it is. But, it is obviously time to really start eating a bit more strict so made a new food plan and will follow that for one week and see where I am at. A bit disappointed to say the least! My wife told me to "suck it up", "fix the problem" and "man up" so I will do that and stop complaining  :Smilie:  I do love that woman immensely!

STATS - 5/23/2015
Weight..........: 177.5 (3.8lb)
Body fat........: Scale is just making me angry. Not using it anymore for BF.
Calorie intake..: Flex eating
Macro breakdown.: Varied
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I hate my scale too!!!! Possible some is water and rest is increase in LBM!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Could be some extra water, my weight can fluctuate up to 5 pounds in a day

----------


## tarmyg

I am going to update this thread each day this week to better track what I am doing. I mean, I am already, but this will be my second pair of eyes  :Smilie: 

Today I ate about 2077kcal, 84g of fat, 170g of carbs, and 154g of protein.

I worked out Abs and did 30min on elliptical keeping HR around 155-170.

Thanks
~t

----------


## RaginCajun

Maybe time to up the cardio some also.

----------


## tarmyg

> Maybe time to up the cardio some also.


Generally do not workout on weekends so this was already one extra day  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Generally do not workout on weekends so this was already one extra day


I hear ya!

----------


## tarmyg

Forgot to update last night.

Today I ate about 2077kcal, 84g of fat, 170g of carbs, and 154g of protein. (Same thing as yesterday)

I have switched to a 3-day workout (Except for Abs, which I do on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday).

So yesterday was Full Body Lifting, 30 min on elliptical and 20 min on Treadmill (10 incline and 6 speed).

Thanks
~t

----------


## tarmyg

Same food as yesterday, again :-)

Trained Abs (Doing the *So you want abs* workout), 30 min on elliptical, 30 min on treadmill, 30 min swimming.

I am pooped!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

For some reason I thought you were low carb in your last cut. Why the change?

----------


## tarmyg

> For some reason I thought you were low carb in your last cut. Why the change?


In order to switch to low-carb I need a period of time to eat unlimited amounts of food (Zero carb but unlimited) because it makes me feel god awful (zero energy and so on) until I switch to fat for fuel and it just did not fit my schedule at this time. If I have not reached my goal by my timeframe I will do this switch anyhow as it is time to bulk with a new test-e cycle.

----------


## tarmyg

Ate closer to 2200kcal today.

Full body workout except abs. That's it!

----------


## tarmyg

From yesterday:

Ate ~2200kcal.

Abs, 30min elliptical, 30min treadmill

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

Had to weigh-in one day early as we have a benefits function tonight where I will need to act normal or we lose money :-)

Well, I managed to stop the weight gain from last weigh-in which is good and seem to have burned off about 1lb. I am still getting stronger in the gym, not by much, but it is happening. While that is not 100% conclusive that I am not losing muscle it is the best indicator I have. My wife (a.k.a my critic) tells me she can see better muscle separation than before and that I am losing fat on the lower back. It all, somehow, seem to be going in the right direction which is why I am taking the actual weight with a grain of salt.

STATS - 5/29/2015
Weight..........: 176.5 (-1.0lb)
Calorie intake..: ~2200/day
Macro breakdown.: Varied
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

Thanks
~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What do u put your bf% at now?

----------


## tarmyg

> What do u put your bf% at now?


Around 12-13% I would say.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Around 12-13% I would say.


Your doing well since started. Impressive!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Cheated today, **** ME, will it ever end :-)

----------


## NACH3

> Cheated today, **** ME, will it ever end :-)


Your doing well... To see you at 12/13% is awesome brother! 

And a nice test e cycle will fill you out nicely  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tarmyg

> Your doing well... To see you at 12/13% is awesome brother! 
> 
> And a nice test e cycle will fill you out nicely


Appreciate it. Just one of those days you know and my wife made Snicker Doodles. Damn that woman and her baking skills!

----------


## tarmyg

Accidently over wrote this post :-(

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I would go another week.  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

> I would go another week.


And so I am :-)

Today I went all out as it is in my nature to overdo most things.

Full-Body Workout
60min Treadmill, Max Incline, 5.1 speed. (HR 140-145)
60min Elliptical (HR 155-165)

Day just started here so we shall see what the calorie total becomes but I have increased total cals with 250/day (That is my plan anyhow) this week because I seem to do better with more food and more cardio instead of less food.

~t

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> And so I am :-) Today I went all out as it is in my nature to overdo most things. Full-Body Workout 60min Treadmill, Max Incline, 5.1 speed. (HR 140-145) 60min Elliptical (HR 155-165) Day just started here so we shall see what the calorie total becomes but I have increased total cals with 250/day (That is my plan anyhow) this week because I seem to do better with more food and more cardio instead of less food. ~t


I may have to steal the extra cardio approach for a few weeks but keep my calories constant.

----------


## RaginCajun

That's how I feel as well, rather work more to eat more

----------


## tarmyg

As I suspected when I overdid the workout on Monday the Tuesday Abs and Cardio workout suffered. I still got through the Abs and 30min on the elliptical, but that was it.

Today I did full body workout, 30min on the elliptical and 35min on the treadmill. 

Been doing good on the diet thus far this week and sticking to it. I am suspecting that, just as the last time, when I am hitting this stage I will need to switch to low-carb or my progress will come to a screeching halt, but we shall see on Saturday!

----------


## bethdoth

How long have you been doing the "So you want Abs" workout? Are you giving it everything? I would be interested in your results, I know it worked for me. Also you might try mixing it up. Do fasted High Intensity Interval Training (5min warm up, 15 sec as hard as you can go/45 sec rest, do this 10 times to the 15 minute mark. Then do a 70% perceived exertion for 20 min, this will take you to the 35 minute mark. Then 30 seconds hard 30 seconds rest .. for 5 minutes 40 minute mark ...5min cool down and done). Or try bring your heart rate down a bit and do go for longer. Good work keep it up.. you appear very motivated and that is what it takes.

----------


## tarmyg

> How long have you been doing the "So you want Abs" workout? Are you giving it everything? I would be interested in your results, I know it worked for me.



Only about 3 weeks and I go balls out in it. Not an ounce of energy left in the abs when done! If you remember ask me how it is working in 6 months  :Smilie: 




> Also you might try mixing it up. Do fasted High Intensity Interval Training (5min warm up, 15 sec as hard as you can go/45 sec rest, do this 10 times to the 15 minute mark. Then do a 70% perceived exertion for 20 min, this will take you to the 35 minute mark. Then 30 seconds hard 30 seconds rest .. for 5 minutes 40 minute mark ...5min cool down and done). Or try bring your heart rate down a bit and do go for longer. Good work keep it up.. you appear very motivated and that is what it takes.


I had thought about this as my change this week but was going to wait until Saturday! Since I push between 60-120min of cardio/day already I was going to add one 10min HIIT session before bedtime (Got a small gym in the building). This should be enough to push through any plateaus, or I hope so anyways  :Smilie: 

Truly appreciate the feedback!

----------


## bethdoth

It won't take probably won't take 6 months... closer to 4 if you get lean. A 24 hour fast with cardio at the end will break most plateaus.

----------


## tarmyg

It is safe to say that increasing the calories with 250/day did not work. The weird thing though is that actually look better. My wife looks at me and takes a picture each week and I am absolutely leaner than the previous week so not sure the scale is telling the real story here. While not perfect, I am going to go purely what it looks like. While I will still post the numbers I could not care less about them.

In a weeks time or so I will need to start doing the fat adaptation as there are only about 60 days left to my 110km trek and I want to be fat adapted by then to easier finish the challenge. I am sure there are hold-outs, but most people doing extreme endurance events are shifting to fat adapted performance as they improve performance. The science is not there at a 100%, but the extreme athletes are, just as many of the guys in this forum that goes by what works and are ahead of the curve!

STATS - 6/13/2015
Weight..........: 178 (1.0lb)
Calorie intake..: ~2450/day
Macro breakdown.: Varied
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

This past week I switched to zero carbs and I did so by eating unlimited foods, that is, fat and protein. Tons of butter in everything and just ate everything whenever I could. It's not easy eating a lot when you take away carbs and it gets tiring but making some heavy whipped cream makes it easier. It is intresting to see how carb sensetive my body is. Even though I, easily, brokes 3000 calories some days I still did not gain weight. I must be the classic example of a carb sensetive person. I will eat the same way this next week and then start controlling it a bit if need be.

STATS - 6/20/2015
Weight..........: 177.6 (-0.4lb)
Calorie intake..: Unlimitied/day
Macro breakdown.: A close to zero carb as possible
Compounds.......: Victoza
Goal............: ~10% by 7/1/2015 (Diet stops on this date regardless)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am become more interested in high fat, mod protein and low carb approach. I haven't found a lot of information on macro split tho. You were 50 carbs and 50% fat or even higher % fat???

----------


## tarmyg

Closer to 70% fat 30% protein. Macadamia nuts is my savior:-)

----------


## energizer bunny

> I am become more interested in high fat, mod protein and low carb approach. I haven't found a lot of information on macro split tho. You were 50 carbs and 50% fat or even higher % fat???


Anywhere from 65% to 80% fat, 5% carbs and whatever left from Protein.

I love keto and run it a few times of year, best thing for me is the fact that i never feel hungry, even on lower cals! if i eat 2000 cals with carbs im starving all the time, the same cals with no carbs im not fused.

----------


## tarmyg

Change of plans.

I got a photo shoot in 12-16 weeks so I hired a PT to keep me on track and to get me completely ready. I'll keep updating this log with progress.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Change of plans. I got a photo shoot in 12-16 weeks so I hired a PT to keep me on track and to get me completely ready. I'll keep updating this log with progress.


Hmmmm. Interested in how this PT changes things up!

----------


## tarmyg

Agreed. I must admit I am paying for accountability and having someone to keep my azz in line. Suddenly it was just to much at stake to not succeed.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday Update:

Workout: Tabata 4min

Food: Kcal 2,042 PFC: 146, 160, 5

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sunday Update: Workout: Tabata 4min Food: Kcal 2,042 PFC: 146, 160, 5


I like those workouts, makes you want to throw up

----------


## tarmyg

Monday update:

Workout: Full body lifting, 15min HIIT.

Food: Kcal 2,033 PFC: 134, 157, 24

----------


## tarmyg

Tuesday update:

Workout: Abs, 40min LISS

Food: Kcal 2035, PFC: 176, 132, 36

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday update:

Workout: 40min LISS

Food: Kcal 2,077, PFC 244, 117, 6

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How's the trainer? Posting more frequently?

----------


## tarmyg

> How's the trainer? Posting more frequently?


Got the diet yesterday. I have changed the cardio a bit but kept lifting the same.

I'll implement the diet somewhere around Monday or Tuesday as I need to pick up some things I did not have at home. Will rotate three days that will be low, medium, and high-calorie days. Not taking about much but around a 100 cal diff some days.

Started supplementing with 500mg of test also to minimize the loss of muscle. Was going to bulk at this point but since this photo shoot opportunity this became more important so I'll have to sacrifice this bulk with a continued cut.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday Update:

Kcal: 1,853	PFC: 154, 111, 84

40min LISS

NOTE: Missed Carbs with 24g, will not do that mistake again.

----------


## RaginCajun

how are your energy levels?

----------


## tarmyg

> how are your energy levels?


Energy levels are fine and I am even keeping my mood in check which is amazing. Out all things that affect my mood, including AAS, food has, *BY FAR*, the most impact.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Energy levels are fine and I am even keeping my mood in check which is amazing. Out all things that affect my mood, including AAS, food has, BY FAR, the most impact.


That's good!

I wish I could say that my mood was/is affected by AAS!

----------


## tarmyg

Just have to do a Tuesday morning update as I am about to chew my arm off. Nothing changed, it's just one of those days. I'll have to push food until later when I feel like this or I'll be like this when I try and go to bed tonight which would never work. **** me, what a day this will be.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just have to do a Tuesday morning update as I am about to chew my arm off. Nothing changed, it's just one of those days. I'll have to push food until later when I feel like this or I'll be like this when I try and go to bed tonight which would never work. **** me, what a day this will be.


I have just the solution.  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Today Wednesday I am feeling like normal again. Yesterday I solved it by not eating until the evening (or minimal amounts of food) and then hit the sack immediately following my dinner. Slept like a rock all night!

Today I had a guy using the squat rack (Its a rack with holders front and back) by putting a barbell on each side and then doing pushups between them. Almost attacked the guy right there buy calmed down and skipped that part today. After this, I had a guy asking me what I eat, after saying food he started wanting some details. Since he did not get the point that you do not talk when someone is in the middle of actually lifting I had to tell the guy off a bit but after that he left me alone.

Just some gym drama!

----------


## tarmyg

> I have just the solution.


Ohh, did I mention I adore you? :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today Wednesday I am feeling like normal again. Yesterday I solved it by not eating until the evening (or minimal amounts of food) and then hit the sack immediately following my dinner. Slept like a rock all night!
> 
> Today I had a guy using the squat rack (Its a rack with holders front and back) by putting a barbell on each side and then doing pushups between them. Almost attacked the guy right there buy calmed down and skipped that part today. After this, I had a guy asking me what I eat, after saying food he started wanting some details. Since he did not get the point that you do not talk when someone is in the middle of actually lifting I had to tell the guy off a bit but after that he left me alone.
> 
> Just some gym drama!


sounds like a rough one at the gym  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Clocked in at 178 today. My wife says top line of stomach is very defined and second line is coming along. I am visibly leaner even though the scale is not reflecting that. 

Trucking along and feel good about having a second pair of eyes, my PT, commenting.

----------


## tarmyg

Switched to HIT training yesterday and did Chest and Biceps. Was done in 20min but fried like ****! Did 15min HIIT cardio after that and stayed on calorie target during the day which ended up at 2050kcal. Today is low cal day (1850kcal) so I eat minimal amounts of food during the day and try to eat almost all at night to be able to go to bed with a feeling of being full. Did back day in the gym, felt good!

----------


## krugerr

> Switched to HIT training yesterday and did Chest and Biceps. Was done in 20min but fried like ****! Did 15min HIIT cardio after that and stayed on calorie target during the day which ended up at 2050kcal. Today is low cal day (1850kcal) so I eat minimal amounts of food during the day and try to eat almost all at night to be able to go to bed with a feeling of being full. Did back day in the gym, felt good!


Good effort buddy. 

You're in at 178lbs now? Any progress pics to follow?

----------


## tarmyg

> Good effort buddy. 
> 
> You're in at 178lbs now? Any progress pics to follow?


No pics. I'll post before and after at the end regardless of how it looks  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Clocked in at 178 today. My wife says top line of stomach is very defined and second line is coming along. I am visibly leaner even though the scale is not reflecting that. Trucking along and feel good about having a second pair of eyes, my PT, commenting.


What wife thinks is important! 

You satisfied with the PT??

----------


## tarmyg

> What wife thinks is important! 
> 
> You satisfied with the PT??


Wife is my measuring tape honestly  :Smilie: 

Yes, because paying for something makes it feel more real and something I have to stick too. Been following what he said to the letter and tomorrow (Saturday) will be the first full week on his recommendations and I have a good feeling about it.

----------


## tarmyg

Well, it's Saturday morning here in India and I just weighed in after following my PT advice for 1 1/2 week straight. Clocked in at *173.4lb* this morning which is *4.6lb* lighter than exactly one week ago. Pretty amazing. Not sure if he will change anything this coming week but I doubt it as this week worked so well, but I have stuck to the schedule 100%.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well, it's Saturday morning here in India and I just weighed in after following my PT advice for 1 1/2 week straight. Clocked in at 173.4lb this morning which is 4.6lb lighter than exactly one week ago. Pretty amazing. Not sure if he will change anything this coming week but I doubt it as this week worked so well, but I have stuck to the schedule 100%.


That's just fine!

Now some start to squawk when lose over 2 - 3 lbs in week. Any concerns losing too fast and need to adjust up calories?

----------


## tarmyg

> That's just fine!
> 
> Now some start to squawk when lose over 2 - 3 lbs in week. Any concerns losing too fast and need to adjust up calories?


No, zero concerns like that as strength is the same. Considering the amount of test that is going into my system, I think muscle loss will be at a minimum.

----------


## Arete

Nice progress. Thanks for posting and staying on a plan I can reference later.

----------


## tarmyg

I have sort of gotten to the stage where feeling kind of lethargic is my new normal. It is kind of bizarre but that realization is helping tremendously with pulling through. I know I will feel like this for the next coming weeks and that is Ok because at the end there is *CAKE* !

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have sort of gotten to the stage where feeling kind of lethargic is my new normal. It is kind of bizarre but that realization is helping tremendously with pulling through. I know I will feel like this for the next coming weeks and that is Ok because at the end there is *CAKE* !


Cake is good!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have sort of gotten to the stage where feeling kind of lethargic is my new normal. It is kind of bizarre but that realization is helping tremendously with pulling through. I know I will feel like this for the next coming weeks and that is Ok because at the end there is CAKE !


What kind of cake?

----------


## tarmyg

> What kind of cake?


Deep-fried Twinkies comes to mind right now for some reason!

----------


## NACH3

A cheesecake?! Or choc mousse cake?! Yummmm

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Deep-fried Twinkies comes to mind right now for some reason!


I have never had a deep fried Twinkie. LoL 

My moms banana cream pie. Yummy!!!

----------


## tarmyg

It's Wednesday morning and I can honestly say I have never stayed on the EXACT targets as well as I currently am. Lifting, Cardio, and Food, all 100% at the moment and the motivation is sky high. The biggest hurdle for me was to realize and mentally get to the point that it is Ok to feel lethargic as it is only for a temporary period of time. Guys at the gym are bothering me quite a bit now. I go to a small Snap Fitness around here and being ripped is not really the norm. Also, I am, BY FAR, among the lifters who use the heaviest weights and I am a small guy (at least in the context of this site, actually, in reality) and people will simply not stop bothering me at the gym which is super frustrating. The "What do you eat" question was Ok the first 10 times! I am STOKED already for Saturday weigh-in!

----------


## Arete

Keep it up. Looking forward to Saturday. Crush it!

----------


## tarmyg

Today my wife of 15 years all of a sudden looked at me in the kitchen and said, wow. 'nuff said :-) I am a happy man and still far from as ripped as I need to be, but 100% going in the right direction.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today my wife of 15 years all of a sudden looked at me in the kitchen and said, wow. 'nuff said :-) I am a happy man and still far from as ripped as I need to be, but 100% going in the right direction.


sounds like a good wow!

keep it up bud!

----------


## tarmyg

Friday morning and I got weigh-in tomorrow. Got a DEXA scan later today. I'll post results when they come in.

----------


## Arete

I'm sure the weigh in and Dexa will confirm your hard work.

----------


## tarmyg

Well it's India so of course someone ****ed up with Dexa scan and I will not have the results until tomorrow. Guess weigh-in and scan results will come tomorrow. Off to bed.

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday morning here in India and I had a low-calorie day yesterday. I clocked in at *171.6* which is a *1.8lb* drop from last week. I am happy to see that last week was a bit unusual and this week a bit more normal. Still feeling lethargic but as I written before. Once you get used to feeling like crap it is not too bad :-) I am still not using any cutting compounds to help myself. I have used cutting compounds before and I at this point, realize what a waste that was as my diet clearly was not up to par. I mean, I am doing 100% better right now by simply sticking to something. I know it sounds obvious but unless you had this experience yourself it might be easy to take a compound even though you might not need it. Personally, I think my body fat levels previously was too high for compounds to make any difference!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Today my wife of 15 years all of a sudden looked at me in the kitchen and said, wow. 'nuff said :-) I am a happy man and still far from as ripped as I need to be, but 100% going in the right direction.



Ahhhh. That's sweet!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Saturday morning here in India and I had a low-calorie day yesterday. I clocked in at 171.6 which is a 1.8lb drop from last week. I am happy to see that last week was a bit unusual and this week a bit more normal. Still feeling lethargic but as I written before. Once you get used to feeling like crap it is not too bad :-) I am still not using any cutting compounds to help myself. I have used cutting compounds before and I at this point, realize what a waste that was as my diet clearly was not up to par. I mean, I am doing 100% better right now by simply sticking to something. I know it sounds obvious but unless you had this experience yourself it might be easy to take a compound even though you might not need it. Personally, I think my body fat levels previously was too high for compounds to make any difference!


I completely understand. As the body changes have to make tweaks and find something that works better. At some point I jumped in on compounds and learned a lot. 

My one huge take away is water. My body signals it wants something. I thought it was hunger. Nope. I needed more water. Water. Zero calories. Now I know the difference. One simple little gallon jug of water and down 5 lbs.  :Smilie:  and the ECY  :Big Grin:

----------


## tarmyg

> I completely understand. As the body changes have to make tweaks and find something that works better. At some point I jumped in on compounds and learned a lot. 
> 
> My one huge take away is water. My body signals it wants something. I thought it was hunger. Nope. I needed more water. Water. Zero calories. Now I know the difference. One simple little gallon jug of water and down 5 lbs.  and the ECY


Yes, the water thing I learned way back and it is incredibly helpful. I am considering adding Phentermine on the low-calorie days to see if I feel better but honestly, I am so used to feel like crap at this point it is my new normal :-) Today I have a simple HIIT session in the gym, usually only takes 20 minutes. 

The main thing for me, and we say this all the time, is the consistency. I take ONE DAY AT A TIME and if I make it through that day (26 days of perfection right now) I call it a success. 

Got a meeting with the modeling agency this Tuesday so I can update them on my progress. Hope to only have about 6 weeks of this left and then move into maintenance mode.

----------


## tarmyg

Monday morning and it's time to hit the gym. Diet during the weekend was spot on and I am still waiting for my DEXA scan results. I got to stop by again to see if it is ready. Apparently texting out the results is not possible for these guys. Did a picture comparison with a few weeks ago and fat on the lower abdomen is what is decreasing now, also some on the chest that have gone away. Overall progress is very positive.

----------


## Arete

Sounds good if your seeing results in the mirror. Thanks for updating.

----------


## tarmyg

Updating my log more frequently is simply a sign of being hungry :-) I wake up hungry and go to bed hungry. I do have some Phentermine pills I will implement on low-calorie days, but that is not today as I get to pig out on 2,050kcal today, whee ha aa... Just had 3 eggs and some home made tomato coriander chutney and will soon hit the gym. Kind of a weird day here as the former president died and they declared a public holiday today which we found out last night at 11 pm.

----------


## tarmyg

Yesterday was a lethargy fest. I have not felt that much like shit since my last hangover and that was years ago at this point. The workout was more of an exercise in getting from one set to the next than anything else. It's hard to pinpoint exactly what caused it, but I believe the body is just saying "FEED ME YOU ****ER" or you will feel like this and yesterday was a "high" calorie day. I fell asleep around 9.30pm and was so damn restless in my sleep. My wife told me I was up at least 3 times (I remember once) just walking around like a zombie, probably looking for food. Man, HAHA, this is insane and I hope it will all be worth it or I might go postal on some poor ****er at an ATM or something :-) The crazy thing is, I AM STICKING TOO IT. Not cheated once. Maybe it is just me but next time someone comes on these forums stating that their goal is >10% body fat I am going to pretty damn honest about what it felt like for me as I am really closing in. The goal is just within reach and all I got to do is hang in there.

----------


## Mr. Small

What % you at now?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Yesterday was a lethargy fest. I have not felt that much like shit since my last hangover and that was years ago at this point. The workout was more of an exercise in getting from one set to the next than anything else. It's hard to pinpoint exactly what caused it, but I believe the body is just saying "FEED ME YOU ****ER" or you will feel like this and yesterday was a "high" calorie day. I fell asleep around 9.30pm and was so damn restless in my sleep. My wife told me I was up at least 3 times (I remember once) just walking around like a zombie, probably looking for food. Man, HAHA, this is insane and I hope it will all be worth it or I might go postal on some poor ****er at an ATM or something :-) The crazy thing is, I AM STICKING TOO IT. Not cheated once. Maybe it is just me but next time someone comes on these forums stating that their goal is >10% body fat I am going to pretty damn honest about what it felt like for me as I am really closing in. The goal is just within reach and all I got to do is hang in there.



Dieting is horrible! you are doing really well mate. keep up the hard work!

are you using anything to aid the fat loss? gear, fat burners?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yesterday was a lethargy fest. I have not felt that much like shit since my last hangover and that was years ago at this point. The workout was more of an exercise in getting from one set to the next than anything else. It's hard to pinpoint exactly what caused it, but I believe the body is just saying "FEED ME YOU ****ER" or you will feel like this and yesterday was a "high" calorie day. I fell asleep around 9.30pm and was so damn restless in my sleep. My wife told me I was up at least 3 times (I remember once) just walking around like a zombie, probably looking for food. Man, HAHA, this is insane and I hope it will all be worth it or I might go postal on some poor ****er at an ATM or something :-) The crazy thing is, I AM STICKING TOO IT. Not cheated once. Maybe it is just me but next time someone comes on these forums stating that their goal is >10% body fat I am going to pretty damn honest about what it felt like for me as I am really closing in. The goal is just within reach and all I got to do is hang in there.


Wow. You sound miserable. Keep up the misery.  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

> What % you at now?


Not sure. The DEXA scan got all ****ed up. I am going to guess below 12% but not entirely sure. Fat on the lower abs that need to go mostly, both on front and back.

----------


## tarmyg

> are you using anything to aid the fat loss? gear, fat burners?


I am on Test-E, 500mg/wk. I used Phentermine for the first time yesterday to aid in feeling better and will continue to use that e3d which is my low-calorie days. Nothing else except that in terms of gear.

----------


## tarmyg

Yesterday morning, having a low-calorie day, I took a Phentermine pill first thing in the morning. It was like night and day compared to the previous day. I actually forgot to eat until 3 pm when I had two chicken breasts. It was amazing. I even did my cardio without feeling like I was about to die. I will keep taking this on low-calorie days, so e3d, and hopefully that will aid the feeling of crapiness. Still 100% on point and now it is showing in my face that I have burned off some fat. Still that lower-abdomen (front and back) that is stubborn but I can see a difference so I will just keep on going.

----------


## Arete

Stick with it your making progress.

----------


## tarmyg

Friday morning and I am having some coffee and a homemade protein bar (25g Vanilla Protein Power, 3tbsp Peanut Butter, 40ml Heavy Cream) and feel absolutely great. Yesterday I had a good shoulders/traps and triceps workout and felt energized. Had a meeting with the modeling agency updating them on my progress and things are still going as planned I told them. Did not have to remove my shirt to prove it which was good  :Smilie:  Second line on the abs is becoming more pronounced but I am still not ripped by any stretch of the imagination. It's funny, I remember Jerry Ward talking about this in a video rant of his, where he went on and on about how people think they are at a certain body fat when they are not. I am now 100% sure I was one of those people. You believe and think one thing and the data shows another. 

I am 4 weeks into the Test-E supplementation so that will start to help me out a little bit from here on out, but I doubt it will be significant due to the deficit but I'll take anything at this point. I don't really feel anything until at least 5 weeks generally. 

Off to the gym, *LEG* day my friends so it will be hard to walk home afterward ;-)

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday morning and I clocked in at *172 lb* which means I gained *0.4 lb* and considering how I felt some of the days this past week that is not exactly the kind of news one wants to have. But hey, change something (Not sure what yet) and move on. Body seems to have adjusted to this new diet very quickly and that might be it. Going to be hard to squeeze in more cardio or workout in my schedule so diet is most likely what might change. I'll think it over for a bit and post back here.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Modeling?!? Nice.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I remember Jerry Ward talking about this in a video rant of his, where he went on and on about how people think they are at a certain body fat when they are not. I am now 100% sure I was one of those people. You believe and think one thing and the data shows another.


You are not alone!!!

----------


## tarmyg

I have been thinking about this the whole damn day. My entire 40 minutes of elliptical cardio I was thinking about. I was thinking about it while cooking and whatever else I have been doing today, this stuff is 100% occupying my mind. I really DO NOT want to add a cutting agent and I can not see a way of adding more cardio except for a few minutes here and there. Right now I have been eating, 1850, 1950, and 2050 kcal e3d so to speak. 

Could my Test-E cycle be affecting my weight in this way even though I am in a massive deficit? I really do not have the experience at this time to answer that. 

Maybe I'll cut 50kcal/day extra and add 20 minutes on top of those, now 40 minutes of cardio making it 60. The extra diet deficit is 2100 kcal and the added cardio is about 400 kcal extra on top of that. I mean, it's not an exact science but that should be almost one extra pound of burnt fat in a week. 

Thinking out loud while writing, good or bad idea, not sure :-)

----------


## energizer bunny

Id say the test e could def have an effect on your weight, i mean its only .4 of a lb. The test will be kicking in about now and you could easily be holding a bit water weight due to the test e! i would give it another week before making a change.

----------


## tarmyg

> Id say the test e could def have an effect on your weight, i mean its only .4 of a lb. The test will be kicking in about now and you could easily be holding a bit water weight due to the test e! i would give it another week before making a change.


I'll take that advice and run with it. Thank you :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday evening and I made it through another weekend sticking to it perfectly. I realize that some of the guys here do this stuff in their sleep but for me, not having a single cheat is pretty ****ing huge. As stated above I am not changing anything this week since, correctly assumed the Test-E is starting to kick in ever so slowly. Spent 45 minutes today doing home made protein bars and I must say, they are amazing. Great to keep in the freezer in case of a crunch. Got 4 min of Tabata left to do tonight but that is it and after that its good night :-) The most frustrating thing thus far is honest that I do not even have the energy to play with my 5-year old and she is such an active girl. Only got some badminton done but that's it.

----------


## tarmyg

Monday afternoon and it's another day of feeling like crap. Yeah, said it before and I'll say it again, it is my new state of mind. I can not even remember what it feels like to get up off the couch and not feel dizzy and like, wow, that was too fast. It really is constant. That I am actually pushing through my workouts and staying on the same weights is not something I can even explain but apparently I am. Just had a cup of coffee and a homemade protein bar and looking forward to some chicken tonight. Yum, never had chicken before ;-) Too be honest, my wife could wrap up deep fried dogshit in a bun and I would think it is delicious. When I ever reach my goal I am going to make damn sure I somewhat stay there because someone could not pay me enough money in the world to go through this bullshit again!

----------


## energizer bunny

What's the end goal mate?

You are doing excellent! Keep your head up its tough dieting, I struggle with the diet daily, don't think I could do what you are doing.

----------


## tarmyg

> What's the end goal mate?
> 
> You are doing excellent! Keep your head up its tough dieting, I struggle with the diet daily, don't think I could do what you are doing.


It's a photoshoot for a modeling job, underwear (I am one of many obviously, but they needed a white guy in India so). The goal is to looked somewhat ripped, not stage ripped of course. There is no real percentage goal as it is all about what it looks like so I look every damn day in the mirror and ask my wife if there is a change and, clearly, it looks better but still way to go!

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like you are getting it!

what does your daily diet look like now?

still at 35P/65F?

----------


## tarmyg

> sounds like you are getting it!
> 
> what does your daily diet look like now?
> 
> still at 35P/65F?


Today was a "high" calorie day so I am eating around 2050kcal, just clicked "Complete This Entry" on MyFitnessPal and it broke down like this today: Totals: 2,034kcal, Carbs: 29g, Fat: 121g, Protein: 211g

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today was a "high" calorie day so I am eating around 2050kcal, just clicked "Complete This Entry" on MyFitnessPal and it broke down like this today: Totals: 2,034kcal, Carbs: 29g, Fat: 121g, Protein: 211g


gotcha!

that is pretty much what i will be eating at all week

----------


## tarmyg

Low-calorie day and got meetings all day long. Will have to squeeze in the workout very late in the day which I hate but since I did not get up at 5 am that is what I'll have to do. Back day and 40 minutes of cardio on the schedule. Since it is a low-calorie day I took Phentermine this morning. It seems to make a good difference these days, but I need a whole 37.5 pill for it to work for me even though I am only taking it e3d. I realize many of my posts come across as whining, but I am simply trying to describe how this experience is for me, personally and should anyone want to do the same (I know many have) they might expect this!

----------


## tarmyg

14h workday and I am missing my workout today for the first time since starting this. No way to make it up so just suck it up and move on.

----------


## energizer bunny

> 14h workday and I am missing my workout today for the first time since starting this. No way to make it up so just suck it up and move on.


You probably need it mate! you are pushing yourself hard at the min, i wouldnt worry about missing one session, especially after a 14 hour shift!

----------


## tarmyg

Got up at 7 am this morning, hungry as hell. Grabbed a homemade protein bar and some coffee, got my daughters and wife's lunch ready and when they left I hit the gym for a LISS treadmill session. I am a bit confused here, and maybe someone who has done this before can confirm, but the lethargy is truly insane. I had to lower the speed of the treadmill to get through my 40 minutes and I was close to just jump off several times. I completed, but it was quite the effort! There are not enough caffeine pills in the world to make up for the tiredness and lethargy at this point and I am honestly not sure it is normal? I know it is because of the caloric deficit, obviously but is this really the way it is supposed to feel? I can not even fathom the pro bodybuilders and such who go through this shit constantly. Must be insane?!?

----------


## energizer bunny

What's your micronutrient intake? How many cals under maintenance are you? Are you still 65/30/5 keto? What's your re feed day look like and how often?



Maybe post up in the competitive diet/training section as there are a few guys cutting for shows right now.

----------


## tarmyg

> What's your micronutrient intake? How many cals under maintenance are you? Are you still 65/30/5 keto? What's your re feed day look like and how often?
> 
> Maybe post up in the competitive diet/training section as there are a few guys cutting for shows right now.


I am still eating *PFC 30/65/5* and I am not re-feeding anything as of yet. I have only stalled for one week so I am, taking your suggestion (and the advice of my amazing PT) to not change anything this week. I will most likely have to drop the PT this month due to financial reasons, but his help have been invaluable to me, especially from an accountability standpoint. I am, depending on the day ~650-950 under maintenance. I'll take your suggestion to post in the competitive area if it is not working out this week with a drop. That area is intimidating as **** to me :-) Kind of like *Marcus300* thread!

----------


## energizer bunny

To be honest mate if you are training weights you should really be doing a ckd not a straight keto diet. Get a re feed planned, itl help you loads!

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday morning and sitting here with a black cup of coffee and a homemade protein bar. Last one I got, back to some eggs after this I think as I getting a bit tired of this concoction. Delts & Triceps on the schedule with HIIT cardio after that.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick update. The gym is having renovations until Sunday so I will have to use my local housing complex gym which sucks, but it's better than nothing and they do have treadmills so NO EXCUSE to not get shit done.

----------


## bethdoth

Sounds like you are making good progress and are very motivated. I will keep following your log. Have you taken before pics so you can do a compare pic at the end?

----------


## Joco71

Hang in there white man in India!!LOL Diet is the toughest thing to do in this game its usually what separates most guys from the average Joe. Good Luck and keep your chin tucked.

----------


## tarmyg

> Sounds like you are making good progress and are very motivated. I will keep following your log. Have you taken before pics so you can do a compare pic at the end?


I do have pictures. I'll post it once this is done regardless of how it looks :-)




> Hang in there white man in India!!LOL Diet is the toughest thing to do in this game its usually what separates most guys from the average Joe. Good Luck and keep your chin tucked.


Thanks, appreciate it!

Got 60 minutes on the treadmill at 8-degree incline and 6km/h in speed. That is right below where I almost have to start running for me. After that, 4 minutes of Tabata. Then, I kind of randomly hit some muscle groups in the crappy gym and did chest until I could not even move the machine anymore. I for once felt like there was some energy in the body so I figured it was best not to waste an opportunity like that considering how I feel most of the time.

----------


## tarmyg

Here is a pic of shoulders, I think they are coming along nicely, at least IMHO :-)

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## energizer bunny

Looking good mate! nice arms and shoulders. 

what you look like relaxed? hows the midsection coming along?

----------


## tarmyg

> Looking good mate! nice arms and shoulders. 
> 
> what you look like relaxed? hows the midsection coming along?


Midsection is getting better but it is slow moving. I'll get it done somehow :-)

----------


## bloodchoke

Good job!

----------


## bethdoth

Keep up the hard work!! Looking good!

----------


## tarmyg

Friday morning and one day to go until weigh-in. Having a low-calorie day so I took a Phentermine pill this morning and will hold off on food until this afternoon. Will do the same thing as yesterday which is head down to the gym, do 60 minutes of treadmill, 4 minutes of Tabata and then go to town on the different weights in there. It is technically leg day so I'll use that one machine they have to exhaust that as much as possible. I did wake up with a headache this morning and Excedrin do not seem to fix it so I am going to try and get a nap in the middle of the day if there is time. I did find one positive thing in the thread archives here where MikeXXL talks about feeling like crap, "_as I already feel like a bag of_ _shiit_" and this was bizarrely encouraging :-) http://forums.steroid.com/competitiv...ml#post1769967

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday morning and I clocked in at *170.4lb* which is a *1.6lb* drop. It is very clearly getting harder to drop the fat and I have started to look at *T4* supplementation, *400mcg/day* (No T3 in India) but thinking about waiting another week. I'll make up my mind during the day and update this entry. Something bizarre happened during the night, though. I had a nightmare that I was cheating with food, like crazy amounts of food. I woke up sweating like a pig and was so hungry at 3 am it took me about one hour to get back to sleep. I woke up again at 6.45 am, daughter wanted breakfast and of course I was hungry as hell but it makes me extremely awake in the mornings. My body wants food so badly that sleep is becoming secondary. Very odd! Overall a good week of feeling like shit but having something to show for at the end :-)

----------


## Arete

Good job tarmyg. Though the progress is slow at this point it's still moving in the right direction. One thought if your still doing keto cut and hungry in the middle of the night have a tablespoon of coconut oil. The fat will tell your body it's being fed but you'll still be in starvation mode but I find it sometime reinforces the brain on what fuel to burn. Your doing great keep crushing it.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday afternoon and I just finished *40 minutes* on the *elliptical*. Got *4 minutes* of *Tabata* tonight but that's it for today. I actually managed to have my stomach have a feeling of full today after I put three eggs, two scoops of whey, and 150 grams of blueberries in a bowl and mixed it for about 5 minutes to make some sludge. Yum, it was delicious! I decided to start supplementing with *400mcg* of *T4*  to see if I can keep up the fat loss. That is the only change for this week. Never taken that before so I do not know if it will work but I am hoping it will. I am regularly monitoring my *temperature* (I always have) and I average *36.5 - 36.7* on a normal day so I guess it should start being higher if there is an effect. Slept like a rock and I am having a high-calorie day of 2050kcal so all is good in the world :-)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks for sharing your journey and the links re: feeling crappy. It's motivational to me. I'll have t dig deeper for "what" I want.

----------


## tarmyg

Monday morning and I just came back from *Chest and Tricep workout*. No time for cardio this morning but I will be able to squeeze in that later today. Otherwise, there is always Tabata, 4 minutes and done :-) *Six eggs* and some *ketchup* for *breakfast* and since it is a *low-calorie day* I am going to take a *Phentermine* pill. Totally forgot to check my temperature this morning but I feel Ok so will just have to make sure to check it tomorrow. Going to be very interesting to see what effect *400mcg/day* of *T4* has on me. I feel confident about seeing if there is a difference since I have been sticking to my protocol religously and that is the only change. The mood is good today, somewhat upbeat and not so down as I usually am due to hunger.

----------


## tarmyg

I did hit the *gym* a *second time* today for *40 minutes elliptical* and *4 minutes* of *Tabata*. Here is a picture of the stomach area. I apologise in advance for the picture quality.

----------


## Arete

Making progress. Good job finding the time to get in the workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Tuesday morning and I just finished *Back workout* and *40 minutes of LISS* on the *elliptical*. Did not "feel" the back workout today and it took me almost 30 minutes of pure motivation to simply get to the gym. Just not a great day from that perspective. *Temperature* is within range, *36.6* this morning and since I have never taken *T4* before I really have no clue what to expect or if the effects are immediate in terms of fat loss. We shall see on Saturday during the weigh-in to see where we are at. My new night time snack is now 200g of Dahi, 1 scoop of vanilla whey, and 150g of frozen blueberries. Truly excellent snack if I may say so myself :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

what is dahi?

i know that worn out feeling, hate it! just have to push through it!

----------


## tarmyg

> what is dahi?
> 
> i know that worn out feeling, hate it! just have to push through it!


Natural yoghurt, which is what I should have written instead of some Hindi stuff :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Wednesday and I almost feel like I am winning each week on this day as it is the mid week and I feel like I can make it to the next weigh-in. *High-calorie* *day*, meaning *2050kcal* and I just had *breakfast* consisting of *6 eggs*, *1 TBSP of Mayonnaise*, and *1 TBSP of Salsa*. *Workout* today will be *Abs* and *15 minutes of HIIT*. Having the same problem today as yesterday with motivation but I know I will still just do what needs to be done as that is just what you do! The *temperature* was *36.5* this morning so I am still seeing no effects from the *T4* assuming that is how it will manifest itself.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick update: Decided to sit at home, being as calm as possible, doing nothing to see the change in temperature. It has been about 90 minutes since I took 400mcg of T4 and the temperature have gone from 36.5 to 36.9 so it would seem to do something. I'll measure again in about 60 minutes to see if it holds there.

----------


## tarmyg

Third update for today. I headed over to the pharmacy as I decided to stack Stanozolol for the last six weeks of this cut. I think that will help me just that little bit extra to hold onto the little muscle I have and also, perhaps, harden me up for the photoshoot when that comes. The bizarre thing about buying Stanozolol here is that they come in 2mg capsules so taking 50mg/day is 25 capsules :-) They can easily be opened however and I can pour all the content into some water which should make it a bit easier.

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday morning and I got *Shoulders and Triceps*, *40 minutes* of *elliptical* and *4 minutes* of *Tabata* on the schedule. I got a *low-calorie day* (*1850kcal*) so I took *37.5mg* of *Phentermine* this morning. I found out last time (3 days ago) that if just have a small amount of food before the Phentermine it is way more effective for me so I ate 4 eggs before the pill. I added *50mg* of *Stanozolol* to this morning's batch. I am 2 days short of having a full 6 weeks on this compound, but I doubt that matters much (Should have started on the 11th). Got into a *fight with the wife* last night, all my fault honestly as I am simply hungry all the damn time and I am a bit short tempered. I also could *not play* with my *daughter* without, basically sitting in the couch yesterday as I had *no energy* left. I have said it before and I'll say it again, someone could drop a million dollars in front of me, but I will not go through this shit again once it is done. I should be *about 4 weeks out* according to my schedule and I really hope that is true because if I could simply eat around maintenance my life quality would be 100% better.

----------


## tarmyg

Updated progress picture. The first one was pretty crappy.

----------


## tarmyg

Friday morning and one day until weigh-in. Feel pretty good about the week but had massive insomnia last night. Did not fall asleep until 1 am or so and up at 6 am. Even as I am writing this I feel remarkably awake. I quick search here shows a few threads around Winstrol and insomnia so maybe that is it as that is the only thing that changed yesterday or it could simply be one of those nights. I feel like I am on target, but one never knows until weigh-in and picture comparisons for verification. I had almost my entire day of carbs in my breakfast as I had a protein bar. Not had one of those in 6 weeks so it felt like I was eating candy for breakfast. Today is legs, 40 minutes of LISS and 4 minutes of Tabata.

----------


## Mr. Small

How many more lbs do you want to lose?

----------


## tarmyg

> How many more lbs do you want to lose?


Not sure but not many :-) I have the fat on the lower front and back mostly but also some in the chest. There is no way they will let me do the photoshoot unless I am more or less chiseled so I got some way to go I think. At this point, I really go more by what it looks than what I weigh and compare pictures from week to week.

----------


## RaginCajun

looking good man, just need a tan

----------


## tarmyg

> looking good man, just need a tan


Screw the tan man, they will have to photoshop that crap :-) Funny thing, that is exactly what my sister told me when asked for her input!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Screw the tan man, they will have to photoshop that crap :-) Funny thing, that is exactly what my sister told me when asked for her input!



hahaha!

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday morning and I clocked in at *170.4lb* which means my weight stayed the same. I *missed one workout* this past week so that is plus some calories, but I had also added * 400mcg of T4* which do not seem to have done much, but I'll give that stuff another week. The body composition is clearly getting better, but I am in completely unknown territories for me so I will have to experiment some to figure out how to burn off this remaining fat. Maybe simply lowering calories, more cardio, add another compound! There are some options, but I will have to ponder them for a bit. I added *T4* and *Winstrol* this past week so I should probably let that do its thing for another week. I have been patient thus far so what is another week?

----------


## Mr. Small

Has the Test E kicked in yet?

----------


## tarmyg

> Has the Test E kicked in yet?


Mmm, not really. Honestly, I doubt it will be a massive difference as I am in a big deficit. It is also my first time cutting with Test-E (Only used it for bulking) so I do not really have the experience yet to answer the question. Ask me in about 4 weeks.

----------


## tarmyg

Here is a second update for today. It is 7 pm and I kind of screwed up by eating too many calories during the day so I got around 160 kcal left and I am honestly about to chew my arm off. I got another 250g of chicken laying around. This is the only reason I am sitting here typing as it is keeping me focused remembering that there is a larger goal and writing it down here helps. Damn, not easy tonight!

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday morning and it is a low-calorie day so I ate 4 eggs and a TBSP of Mayonnaise and then took my Phentermine. This compound have a weird effect on me that I have only observed in Ephedrine before. When I pee it feels like it have squeezed my urine tract so it is harder to pee, it is very odd. As the effect of the compound dissipates during the day as the effect is minimized and by night time it is generally gone. Considering I am taking 25 2mg Stanazolol pills every morning now that almost feel like a breakfast in itself and it is helping with the hunger a bit. Not much but I'll take anything at this point. I feel like this is the moment that separates the people who can do this and those who can not. Lethargy, irritation, exhaustion, trouble sleeping due to hunger, the motivation you name it. My wife is being extremely supportive as always simply saying "you got to do what you got to do" even though I know it is taxing on her also as having a husband who can almost not do shit at home is not fun at all. Today I am going to squeeze in 40 minutes of LISS and 4 minutes of Tabata.

----------


## tarmyg

Monday morning and I just finished Chest and Bicep workout. Felt Ok but not great by any means. Doubt the feeling of great workouts will reappear until after I eat on maintenance again. Breakfast contained 2 eggs, 100ml coconut milk, and one scoop of whey in a shaker cup. I was pretty hungry last night so I kept pounding away water. I paid for that during the night as I was up 8 times peeing, yeah 8 times :-) Crazy!!! Got a long day of work ahead of me but still need to fit in some sort of cardio, 40 minutes LISS, 4 minutes Tabata or 15 minutes HIIT is on the menu up for grabs. Considering posting in the competition section but that intimidates me more than Marcus300 thread so I am giving that another week before I jump in there. The Stanozolol is giving me a tingling feeling in my feet like they are about to fall asleep. I could not find that among the side effects so I guess it me specific. Anyhow, for anyone else thinking about running it that is what I am noticing thus far. Side effects before strength effect :-)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Screw the tan man, they will have to photoshop that crap :-) Funny thing, that is exactly what my sister told me when asked for her input!


Tan makes everything look better. Psychologically might improve your mood. Can see the definition in your hard work!

----------


## tarmyg

Early afternoon here and I just ate one Avacado (Not native to India so cost me $5 for a single small one) but man was that good. It honestly tasted like the best food I have ever had. Last night was a mental disaster, no I did not cheat, but I was a ****ing poophead. Just angry at everything and everyone. Even managed so snap at my 5-year-old to which I immediately apologised because she simply could not fall asleep and sitting beside the bed for 90 minutes took a toll on my fragile mind. My birthday is coming up on Thursday so I am going to save my "high" calorie day for that day. Still will have low carbs but probably a watermelon birthday cake :-) I finished Back day on the gym but still need to fit in cardio somehow that will most likely be Tabata tonight. I realize that a lot of this shit I am writing comes across as whining, but I am simply trying to be honest about the effects this cut is having, not only on me but everyone around me because if my wife was not of the supportive nature this would have stopped working a long time ago.

----------


## tarmyg

> Tan makes everything look better. Psychologically might improve your mood. Can see the definition in your hard work!


I'll take that advice. Obviously, living where I am I just got to remove my shirt and sit outside for 20 minutes at a time and I'll tan, with or without the sun shining.

----------


## tarmyg

Wednesday and I already feel like I made it through another week. I LOVE Wednesdays :-) Went and picked up a new Scooter yesterday, Suzuki Swish. Yeah yeah, I know it's not manly and stuff but we started a new company a few weeks back and I need to be able to get around and money is EXTREMELY tight right now as I am pouring it all into this new venture. I missed my cardio yesterday but at least got my lifting in and it felt good. Today is abs and cardio day and I should not have a problem fitting that in. This morning my wife told me to get my shit together as she is getting a bit tired of the crappy mood her husband is in. Can not say I blame her. I will double down on my effort to keep it together and not act like a general douchebag. I did notice in the competition section one of the guys eating 1.1g of carbs/lb to keep energy up. Since I am 100% in Ketosis I doubt that would effect me much and since I am so carb sensitive I would likely have to cut calories even further. I am really hoping I see a change this coming week as I stalled this past one.

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday morning and yesterday was a no workout day. I was supposed to do cardio and abs but none of that happened. Got up at 4 am this morning due to hunger and could not fall back to sleep. I have Shoulders and Triceps workout today and I will not miss that one. As I took Phentermine yesterday my mood was much improved. I really wish I could buy Qsymia here in India, but it is not for sale at the pharmacy as of yet. It really is a massive difference taking these drugs to help with hunger. I am only on Phentermine E3D, but those days are massively different from the other two. Not noticing much of the Test-E or Winstrol yet (Test-E is 6 weeks in on Friday and Winstrol is 7 days in today).

----------


## RaginCajun

damn T, hope you don't have any bonk stuff. seem test always kicked in for me around week 6

----------


## tarmyg

> damn T, hope you don't have any bonk stuff. seem test always kicked in for me around week 6


Nah, this is Testoviron from the Pharmacy and same with Winstrol so I am not worried about that.

----------


## tarmyg

Tonight my AWESOME wife cooked a low-carb birthday dinner and she went all out making this Ground Beef, Bacon, BBQ Sauce and Cauliflower Meatcake. She truly is one in a million. I ate a few calories too many but nothing crazy whatsoever.

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy Birthday T!

does your wife have a sister?

----------


## tarmyg

> Happy Birthday T!
> 
> does your wife have a sister?


Nah, two brothers but not sure they swing that way :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Friday morning and I slept like a baby due to my wife's cooking last night. Amazing how little it takes to get your body to think you are eating like normal again :-) Well, my body is in for a surprise! I only have 3 weeks left and starting to think it will not be enough, but I'll see what tomorrow's weigh-in tells me and adjust accordingly. One thing I will do is to 100% cut out any dairy starting Saturday. I only have about 200ml/day of milk, but I'll remove that. Been looking back at myfitnesspal and I am really 100% on target so except for modifying calories I am not sure there is much I can do. I am on the second week of 400mcg T4 so maybe that will help a bit. Hell if I know, I am in a completly unknown territory so I'll have to play it by ear. Legs today. Favorite workout of the week because it leaves me completely drained and some sort of cardio.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Cake looks delicious! Happy birthday!!!

Re milk. Taking that out to reduce calories or because inflammatory?

----------


## tarmyg

> Cake looks delicious! Happy birthday!!!
> 
> Re milk. Taking that out to reduce calories or because inflammatory?


Thank you! To make sure it is not interfering in any way. Bascially, just trying it out!

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday morning and I woke up at 6 am, hungry of course. Did my morning bathroom routine and got on the scale. Clocked in at *168.7* which is a *1.7lb drop* and something I am very satisfied with, guesstimating around *11% body fat* at this point. I *lowered calories* this week with *50kcal/day* and it seems to have had an effect. Yesterday was the first day I felt the Test-E kick in oh so very slowly but it is coming. I also saved 466kcal yesterday until today so I am going to eat almost 2400kcal today :-) Only got cardio today but will probably opt for 40 minutes LISS and 4 minutes of Tabata.

Current Diet:
1800-2000kcal/day
~25g Carbs, ~144g Fats, ~150g Protein

Current Training:
Cardio 7-days/wk
Lifting 4-days/wk

Current Supplements:
Test-E 500mg/wk
Winstrol 50mg/day
T4 400mcg/day

Have a great Saturday, I know I will!

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to see those numbers, I know it was going to mess with your head if they would have looked any different 

Work on that tan yet?

----------


## tarmyg

> Work on that tan yet?


In fact :-) GGR said it might improve my mood so I started yesterday for 10 minutes on each side. haha, Tanning, never been my thing, like, ever!

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday afternoon and I feel like absolute crap. Just returned from hitting a few balls of badminton with my daughter and it felt like the hardest task I have ever done. Just about 3 weeks left and I have decided to reverse diet once I am done which means it will take longer to feel Ok, but at least I will know pretty accurately what my maintenance is. Feeling this bad actually started yesterday and interfered with my cardio. 10 minutes on the treadmill and I almost fell off and simply had to stop.

----------


## tarmyg

Monday morning and the feeling of lethargy have not disappeared. I just took 400mg of caffeine to see if I can get through training this morning and I think I am going to be fine but damn, this is kind of insane. If I am not feeling better very shortly, I will need to increase calories simply to get through the day. Got Chest and Cardio this morning. If I am not able to get through it I'll update here again because then something will need to change. Maybe I just need to push through?

----------


## tarmyg

Finished the workout, successfully! It's 11 am and I am going to try and get some more sleep. I am pretty angry right now simply because I am tired of feeling like shit but at the same time I will be even more pissed if I give in at this moment. At this time, it is more a question when enough will be enough as I am not sure I know WTF that is anymore. Argh!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> In fact :-) GGR said it might improve my mood so I started yesterday for 10 minutes on each side. haha, Tanning, never been my thing, like, ever!


It will make your definition pop! That's the only part I like. I cover my face to prevent wrinkles later in life.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Finished the workout, successfully! It's 11 am and I am going to try and get some more sleep. I am pretty angry right now simply because I am tired of feeling like shit but at the same time I will be even more pissed if I give in at this moment. At this time, it is more a question when enough will be enough as I am not sure I know WTF that is anymore. Argh!!!


Dig deep!

----------


## tarmyg

Tuesday morning and I MADE IT! Thanks, GGR, I did "Dig deep" and watched some videos of Jerry Ward before his latest competition feeling like crap. Ok, so I am not saying I am on his level simply talking about the lethargy feeling. It is somewhat comforting to know that this is Ok and gives you a new appreciation for people who do this for a living. I am by no stretch feeling Ok today but one day at a time. Just finished Back and starting to fall behind on cardio as that have not been done since Sunday. Well, not much else to say!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Tuesday morning and I MADE IT! Thanks, GGR, I did "Dig deep" and watched some videos of Jerry Ward before his latest competition feeling like crap. Ok, so I am not saying I am on his level simply talking about the lethargy feeling. It is somewhat comforting to know that this is Ok and gives you a new appreciation for people who do this for a living. I am by no stretch feeling Ok today but one day at a time. Just finished Back and starting to fall behind on cardio as that have not been done since Sunday. Well, not much else to say!


Glad to help! I want u to hit your goal. You've worked so diligently. 

R u concerned about rebound.

----------


## NACH3

Hows the cycle coming... Not giving you that boost yet? What wk are you in now? I saw 6 earlier... - you've been bustin your a$$! Keep grindin' man - your in control! Easier said but I see your dedication and consistency it's paying off - just keep your head(you know) as the mental side is a b!tch

----------


## tarmyg

> R u concerned about rebound.


Yes :-)




> Hows the cycle coming... Not giving you that boost yet? What wk are you in now? I saw 6 earlier... - you've been bustin your a$$! Keep grindin' man - your in control! Easier said but I see your dedication and consistency it's paying off - just keep your head(you know) as the mental side is a b!tch


Long Ester so it's coming along but slowly. Also such a heavy deficit that it will not, I think be a huge difference.

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday morning and I did not update yesterday because I was ashamed to say I failed on Tuesday night for the first time in almost 9 weeks. I slept almost all day and decided I really needed to eat more food for one night. So I ate, all good foods but about 1,300kcal higher than what I should have. Yesterday I made that up by only eating 900kcal so we shall see what the impact will be. One interesting thing for me is that when I eat like that it takes my body almost 2 days to realize it happened. Today I am feeling like a million bucks which is kind of bizarre. Well, just finished in the gym and also got my HIIT in. Now a long day of meetings.

----------


## tarmyg

Friday morning and I have been slowly making up calories since my breakdown and if I look at it on a weekly basis I am back on track again. Shall see what the weigh-in says. I had an interesting conversation with a guy who made it to the finals in the CrossFit games yesterday as he also competes in physique. I asked him about his mood and such and he said he had zero problems simply because he trains about 2h of high-intensity every day and is having a problem eating enough as it is and his body fat levels are low as it is. This is making me re-think my approach somewhat and something I am going to change when I am done with this round. As much as I hate CrossFit if that can constantly keep my body fat levels lower it will be easier to stay in shape for the photo shoots. If I can eat more I will be a happy soul. Today I am back to my normal self, being hungry and all and got a very intense workday ahead of me. Need to fit in the workout somehow in all this. Like the CrossFit and physique guy told me, "This is when you know who is a winner and a loser, just get it done or go home". Made me laugh!

----------


## tarmyg

AAS Update:

So I started Test-E 500mg/wk on July 1 and about two weeks back I added Stanozol 50mg/day. I am not speaking from experience here but simply from what I am noticing. I have only used Test-E once before during a bulk and it was damn clear I was using something, strength went crazy. This time I am really not noticing much of anything except minor effects. My conclusion and people on here say it all the time is that food is 100% the most important factor. I honestly did not know, considering my experience how much it really mattered or if you could just pop some AAS and BOOM, Arnold here I come! It is, at least for me, food that is doing almost all the work because the AAS is truly having minimal effect except for muscle sparing effect.

Brands: 
Testoviron Depot 250 from German Remedies
Neurabol Capsules from Zydus

This is all from my local pharmacy and not UGL.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday morning and I have been slowly making up calories since my breakdown and if I look at it on a weekly basis I am back on track again. Shall see what the weigh-in says. I had an interesting conversation with a guy who made it to the finals in the CrossFit games yesterday as he also competes in physique. I asked him about his mood and such and he said he had zero problems simply because he trains about 2h of high-intensity every day and is having a problem eating enough as it is and his body fat levels are low as it is. This is making me re-think my approach somewhat and something I am going to change when I am done with this round. As much as I hate CrossFit if that can constantly keep my body fat levels lower it will be easier to stay in shape for the photo shoots. If I can eat more I will be a happy soul. Today I am back to my normal self, being hungry and all and got a very intense workday ahead of me. Need to fit in the workout somehow in all this. Like the CrossFit and physique guy told me, "This is when you know who is a winner and a loser, just get it done or go home". Made me laugh!


Hmmm. Cross fit. A bad word. Cross fit doesn't make u a bad person. 

Reading your hunger posts is sorta depressing. You must really be hungry and been hungry for more then a couple of weeks. 

I say do what u must to hit the photo shoot! 

I won't hate you if you do cross fit  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday evening and this morning I clocked in at *168.7*  (still 11%ish BF level) which is exactly what I weighed last week. I am not seeing much of a change this week so maybe my body is getting used to the low calories. I am going to add one cheat day this week, probably tomorrow and see if I can trick my body a bit. Said it before and I'll say it again, this is unknown territory for me. I am also joining in on HIIT boot camps at a local gym 3 times this coming week to add some cardio on top of what I am doing. Hopefully, I will not overdo it which is always my fear.

----------


## RaginCajun

Keep it up bud, almost there!

----------


## tarmyg

Monday afternoon and I had my cheat yesterday. Not much to say about it except for the fact that having a full stomach was, well awesome! Did boot camp training this morning, went home and then back to the gym for chest and bicep day. Got one more LISS cardio session shortly as soon as I am done with some work and that's it for today. Feeling pretty good otherwise for once.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Monday afternoon and I had my cheat yesterday. Not much to say about it except for the fact that having a full stomach was, well awesome! Did boot camp training this morning, went home and then back to the gym for chest and bicep day. Got one more LISS cardio session shortly as soon as I am done with some work and that's it for today. Feeling pretty good otherwise for once.


 Cheats are awesome! 

Once your done with this photo shoot, I think u will be okay. You won't require as much food to satiate plus you will water hydrate to your requirements. I think you will avoid the binge and rebound.

----------


## tarmyg

Tuesday morning and I was up about 8 times last night due to hunger. I had, sporadically decided to fast during Monday and I basically told my body to go **** itself no matter how hungry I got. At 2.39 am my body won and I had a small protein bar that made me being able to sleep the rest of the night. It was pretty brutal to say the least. Just finished off Back in the gym and got to fit in a cardio session which should be fine I think. I picked up some Modafinil (Thank you MikeXXL) to improve my alertness during the day and thus far (4h into the day) it is a remarkable difference.

----------


## tarmyg

Wednesday morning and I got a low-calorie day ahead of me. That *Modafinil* is one amazing compound and is highly recommended to anyone who is feeling lethargic while running a heavy calorie deficit. This is my second day taking it and I honestly feel like a new person. Crazy, wish I would have thought about this a few weeks back. Just got back from my boot camp training and it really get my pulse running but not as high as when I go full-on crazy Tabata for 4 minutes. My mood is pretty good as our company is really starting to take off my quicker than I expected, this is somehow helping me to stay motivated for my diet. Yesterday I also got the word that *October 6* are the tryouts for the *modeling* so I got 34 days until that time. The only thing that will fail me now is my *inexperience in cutting at this level*. I am positive I need to reduce calories even further to makes this happen, but that will have to wait until after Saturdays weigh-in.

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday late morning and I am off to work. Just finished Shoulders, Traps and Triceps in the gym. Not taking the Modafinil today and I can already feel the major difference. I feel a bit disappointed in proving the fact that a major deficit almost negates anything you put into your body in terms of using AAS to gain muscle but hey, I know a hell of lot more about how to eat and now I just need to use the same method after the 6 of October to pack on some solid muscle and not too much fat :-) *33 days* left!

----------


## tarmyg

Friday morning and just got back from morning HIIT session at a local gym. I ate too much again last night so if I can even stay the same weight this week compared to last week I am going to call it a success. There is simply no way I'll be able to pull this off unless I lower calories a bit more so I am going to do that on Saturday. I can almost smell the end now (32 days away) and this last fat has got to come off. The one thing I am a bit confused about is the *T4* I am taking. I am popping *400mcg/ed* and it really seems to have absolutely *zero effect* on me. I doubt I am some sort of medical miracle so not sure what is going on there. Going to up that to *600mcg/ed*.

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday noon and this morning I clocked in at *170.6* which is a *1.9 gain* in weight. I kind of knew this one was coming considering the past week. Trying to achieve this level of body fat do not jive well with two massive cheat days in one week. I thought I would feel like shit due to this, but I am doing Ok and feel pretty upbeat. Still got *31 days left* so it is absolutely doable and it is what it is. I have added another 200mcg of T4 because I simply did not see any effects whatsoever from 400mcg so I am at *600mcg/ed*. I also *lowered the calories to 1850 every day* instead of rotating it around which is a significant change as I have been eating 1850, 1950, and 2050 until now.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wednesday morning and I got a low-calorie day ahead of me. That Modafinil is one amazing compound and is highly recommended to anyone who is feeling lethargic while running a heavy calorie deficit. This is my second day taking it and I honestly feel like a new person. Crazy, wish I would have thought about this a few weeks back. Just got back from my boot camp training and it really get my pulse running but not as high as when I go full-on crazy Tabata for 4 minutes. My mood is pretty good as our company is really starting to take off my quicker than I expected, this is somehow helping me to stay motivated for my diet. Yesterday I also got the word that October 6 are the tryouts for the modeling so I got 34 days until that time. The only thing that will fail me now is my inexperience in cutting at this level. I am positive I need to reduce calories even further to makes this happen, but that will have to wait until after Saturdays weigh-in.


 hmmmm. I need to check out this modalfini. I am constantly in deficit. Thx!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday morning and just got back from morning HIIT session at a local gym. I ate too much again last night so if I can even stay the same weight this week compared to last week I am going to call it a success. There is simply no way I'll be able to pull this off unless I lower calories a bit more so I am going to do that on Saturday. I can almost smell the end now (32 days away) and this last fat has got to come off. The one thing I am a bit confused about is the T4 I am taking. I am popping 400mcg/ed and it really seems to have absolutely zero effect on me. I doubt I am some sort of medical miracle so not sure what is going on there. Going to up that to 600mcg/ed.



I have been taking my basal temperature (rectal and orally) to help my doctor determine if my thyroid is off. Have u had yours checked?

----------


## tarmyg

> I have been taking my basal temperature (rectal and orally) to help my doctor determine if my thyroid is off. Have u had yours checked?


I had it checked during my last blood work and it all looked normal and I check my temperature pretty religiously.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Saturday noon and this morning I clocked in at 170.6 which is a 1.9 gain in weight. I kind of knew this one was coming considering the past week. Trying to achieve this level of body fat do not jive well with two massive cheat days in one week. I thought I would feel like shit due to this, but I am doing Ok and feel pretty upbeat. Still got 31 days left so it is absolutely doable and it is what it is. I have added another 200mcg of T4 because I simply did not see any effects whatsoever from 400mcg so I am at 600mcg/ed. I also lowered the calories to 1850 every day instead of rotating it around which is a significant change as I have been eating 1850, 1950, and 2050 until now.


Is cutting calories an option now that u found the feel good compound?

----------


## tarmyg

> Is cutting calories an option now that u found the feel good compound?


Yes and I set the calories at 1850 each day this week instead of rotating between 1850-2050 so it is a significant reduction.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday afternoon and as previously stated I have changed *T4* to *600mcg/ed* and cut calories to a steady *1850kcal/ed* ​as of yesterday. Feeling a bit tired because I am up peeing 4-6 times each night. Just pounding away a lot of water at this time. The only *workout* I have *today* is *4 minutes* of *Tabata*.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes and I set the calories at 1850 each day this week instead of rotating between 1850-2050 so it is a significant reduction.


Gotcha. I was thinking even lower depending on next weeks results.

----------


## almostgone

> AAS Update:
> 
> So I started Test-E 500mg/wk on July 1 and about two weeks back I added Stanozol 50mg/day. I am not speaking from experience here but simply from what I am noticing. I have only used Test-E once before during a bulk and it was damn clear I was using something, strength went crazy. This time I am really not noticing much of anything except minor effects. My conclusion and people on here say it all the time is that food is 100% the most important factor. I honestly did not know, considering my experience how much it really mattered or if you could just pop some AAS and BOOM, Arnold here I come! It is, at least for me, food that is doing almost all the work because the AAS is truly having minimal effect except for muscle sparing effect.
> 
> Brands: 
> _Testoviron Depot 250 from German Remedies_
> Neurabol Capsules from Zydus
> 
> This is all from my local pharmacy and not UGL.


I've got some of the same Testoviron on hand. Just waiting for my next TRT labs before I take it for a test drive.

----------


## tarmyg

Monday morning and I am on my third day of lower calories. Yeah, I am sure it will need to go even lower but I'll let the scale and pictures determine that. Feeling Ok but that is all the drugs making it appear that way. I have no illusions about what I would feel like if this stops working or I would discontinue them right now. Chest, Biceps and Cardio on the schedule today!

----------


## tarmyg

It is Wednesday and I am starting to feel very bad. Yesterday was about the same and all I want to do is sleep all the time. My wife told me too, pretty much, pull my shit together this morning and said she can not wait for this to be over and I could not agree more. Got abs and cardio on the schedule today.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It is Wednesday and I am starting to feel very bad. Yesterday was about the same and all I want to do is sleep all the time. My wife told me too, pretty much, pull my shit together this morning and said she can not wait for this to be over and I could not agree more. Got abs and cardio on the schedule today.


When wifey complains........

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday morning and yesterday were really not a good day. Could not physically make it to the gym. Today I am not feeling that much better but hoping that it will improve in a few hours when I have had some food in my stomach for a while. Got a late meeting starting at 7.30pm so I will need to get some sleep before that.

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn T!

Hope you eat soon!

----------


## tarmyg

Clocked in at 165lb this morning which is great success. Taking a cheat day today!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Clocked in at 165lb this morning which is great success. Taking a cheat day today!


Wow. That's huge. Each pound harder to loose when Bf% is low! Nice.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday morning and here is a reflection. I met with two of the other guys (There are more but these two I know) who are doing the same thing as me. We ended up pulling our shirts off to compare progress (Yeah, we looked pretty gay in that coffee shop and had some eyes on us but **** it). These guys both got about 10lb more muscle than me and honestly, I looked like a clown next to these guys. I will still go through with this but in my mind is now next years shoot that is at about the same time. I'll start a new log after October 6 where I will be revers-dieting and doing some other stuff. There is no way I will do a normal bulk as I am, literally, afraid of getting fat again because this shit was not fun.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sunday morning and here is a reflection. I met with two of the other guys (There are more but these two I know) who are doing the same thing as me. We ended up pulling our shirts off to compare progress (Yeah, we looked pretty gay in that coffee shop and had some eyes on us but **** it). These guys both got about 10lb more muscle than me and honestly, I looked like a clown next to these guys. I will still go through with this but in my mind is now next years shoot that is at about the same time. I'll start a new log after October 6 where I will be revers-dieting and doing some other stuff. There is no way I will do a normal bulk as I am, literally, afraid of getting fat again because this shit was not fun.


Appreciate your post. My epiphany was a couple months back. Cardio is great for fat loss but I am not carrying as much fat as I once was. So the cardio bunny days had to end. 

I  :Heart:  cycle class but lifting is where I need to be to achieve my goals....So I guess you'll be joining Marcus Dairy dungeon hit thread!!!!  :Smilie: . I have learned a lot from that thread and those members. I am never going to train like those beasts. But the concept still applies. 

Celebrate the awakening!!!! The best is yet to come. With your knowledge of nutrition....unstoppable!

----------


## tarmyg

Monday evening and I went all out today. Chest and Bicep HIT first and then 90 minutes on the elliptical with an average HR of 165. Damn that felt good! Incredibly motivated today and as I am in it for the long haul I am planning how to gain 10 lb of lean mass over the next 12 months. I will add 12 months of HGH, some Test-E here and there and Tren on top of that. Still in the planning stages but that is the gist of it thus far. Can not wait to start the revers-diet log as I really want to know what my maintenance is. 21 days to go!

----------


## tarmyg

Tuesday afternoon and I have been water fasting since Sunday evening. Figured it could be a good way of pushing forward. Will have dinner tonight as my first meal since starting the short fast. Did Back and 40 minutes of elliptical in the gym today and felt a bit worn out but still had enough energy to push through.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tuesday afternoon and I have been water fasting since Sunday evening. Figured it could be a good way of pushing forward. Will have dinner tonight as my first meal since starting the short fast. Did Back and 40 minutes of elliptical in the gym today and felt a bit worn out but still had enough energy to push through.


Fasting will help for sure!

----------


## tarmyg

It's Wednesday morning and I decided to start weighing in every day as my weight is fluctuating quite a bit. This close I think it will be easier to track things. Still got that fat at the bottom of my stomach and lower back. Wish I had a magic wand to get rid of that but hey, then everyone would do it right? I doubt I can get rid of that in 20 days but I it will not be because the lack of trying! Today I got Abs and Cardio on the schedule. I am also lowering my calories to 1750kcal/day starting today.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's Wednesday morning and I decided to start weighing in every day as my weight is fluctuating quite a bit. This close I think it will be easier to track things. Still got that fat at the bottom of my stomach and lower back. Wish I had a magic wand to get rid of that but hey, then everyone would do it right? I doubt I can get rid of that in 20 days but I it will not be because the lack of trying! Today I got Abs and Cardio on the schedule. I am also lowering my calories to 1750kcal/day starting today.


Try intermittent fasting, change it up some

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday late morning and I just got back from the gym. 40 minutes on the elliptical plus Shoulders and Triceps. Feeling pretty decent today but legs are a bit weak. Overall things are going really well, but time is not on my side. Funny, when you diet down like this you (Read me) realize how little muscle one actually have :-) Got to add about 10 lb of lean mass over the next year. Feel like I got the how-to-eat straightened out so I am well prepared. Getting constant comments in the gym now about how lean I look. One should realize that the standard is pretty low in the gym I go to also.

----------


## tarmyg

Friday early evening and I still have not had a chance to workout today. Still going to try and fit it in but not sure I'll be able to. Got official weigh-in tomorrow but I weigh-in every day so I am hoping the trend from this week continues. We shall see! Pretty tired and my wife is getting more and more pissed off at my crappy mood and I really can not blame her. Got 17 days to go, hope she has not left me by then ;-)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday early evening and I still have not had a chance to workout today. Still going to try and fit it in but not sure I'll be able to. Got official weigh-in tomorrow but I weigh-in every day so I am hoping the trend from this week continues. We shall see! Pretty tired and my wife is getting more and more pissed off at my crappy mood and I really can not blame her. Got 17 days to go, hope she has not left me by then ;-)


Can u fain happier mood for next 3 weeks?!??

----------


## tarmyg

Keeping a log is about honesty, right? So, this past Thursday I had a cheat day and was making that up on Friday, or so I thought by fasting but around 9pm on Friday night I broke the fast and did not only eat but had another cheat. This continued into Saturday and I finally put a stop to this behavior on Sunday by successfully fasting and today, Monday I am having a protein only day. I got 14 days to go and I could not really afford what happened, but it is what it is. Consistency is the only factor I have found that makes a difference thus far and since I broke consistency this close to the end I truly have ****ed up. I am not shedding any tears as I am really looking forward to starting my reverse dieting log in a few weeks. In terms of my weight I am down to *164lb* meaning I should have about 4lb left of fat and it is all left on the lower stomach and lower back. Some microscopic fat deposits right under my pecs but nothing that I really care about. Was up at 5am for boot camp training and got chest and some more cardio to finish off the workout of the day.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

T keeping it real! Prob improved your mood. LoL 

Srsly. Doing great! Impressive commitment!!!

----------


## akietta

how was your experience with t4, also was t4 working for you. 
t4 is like 1/4th of t3

----------


## tarmyg

> how was your experience with t4, also was t4 working for you. 
> t4 is like 1/4th of t3


T4 do not seem to have made a lick of a difference for me. I am sure it is supposed to work but for me, I could have done without it.

----------


## tarmyg

Wednesday morning and I have a feeling progress have come to a halt. I do not see much of a change in the midsection and lower back and I doubt it will look much different in 12 days. It is a moment of truth when you understand that 1) I do not have enough muscle 2) I need to lose this last fat. I have put together a 1-year plan that I will implement once this is done so I am hoping to be more competitive next year as I now understand how food truly affects my body.

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday morning and as I write this there are 11 DAYS left of this cut. Really looking forward to ending this and starting the new journey to gain some more LBM. Not really anywhere to go but up in my case :-) I should be able to pack on about 10 lb of lean mass in the next year. Take this comment for what it is but at the gym I go the amount of people staring at me when I workout have increased, dramatically. Veins popping out hardcore when I lift and I am starting to look pretty ripped on the upper body section. Shoulders are something I am relly happy with and I see veins on my calfs even. My wife went to SoCal yesterday so I am taking this opportunity to lower calories even more as I know it will make me crazy cranky. I'll have to raise them back up when she is back, or depending on how I feel.

----------


## tarmyg

Friday afternoon and I got 10 days left and this is my third day on crazy low calories. What I am doing is Intermitted Fasting until 6 pm and then I eat my allocated food, all 1250kcal of them. That's right, 1250kcal is my total for each day for the next 10 days. If I was feeling lethargic before that is nothing compared to now :-) Got 3 days left on the Stanozol and boy is it going to be nice not having to eat 25 pills of that shit every day anymore. Makes me so damn sick to my stomach.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday afternoon and I got 10 days left and this is my third day on crazy low calories. What I am doing is Intermitted Fasting until 6 pm and then I eat my allocated food, all 1250kcal of them. That's right, 1250kcal is my total for each day for the next 10 days. If I was feeling lethargic before that is nothing compared to now :-) Got 3 days left on the Stanozol and boy is it going to be nice not having to eat 25 pills of that shit every day anymore. Makes me so damn sick to my stomach.


It gives you a greater appreciation for the less fortunate who are starving....to death. 

Hang in there! Focus on the goal. 

I admire your "stick to it ness". A weaker mind would have given up....2 months ago. 

Only 2 more days of no sick stomach. 
Only 2 more weekends after that. 
You can see the finish line....

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday morning and I clocked in at *163.1 lb*, so I dropped another *0.9 lb* this week. Good progress I think considering 9 days out. I feel like I am living in a fog if that makes sense, hard to focus on anything and it's like I can not really hear what people are saying. I think this low-calorie time might just get me where I need to be, but I am still far behind the other guys.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Saturday morning and I clocked in at 163.1 lb, so I dropped another 0.9 lb this week. Good progress I think considering 9 days out. I feel like I am living in a fog if that makes sense, hard to focus on anything and it's like I can not really hear what people are saying. I think this low-calorie time might just get me where I need to be, but I am still far behind the other guys.


Carbs man, carbs!

The brain needs glucose

----------


## tarmyg

> Carbs man, carbs!
> 
> The brain needs glucose


Screw 'em carbs ;-)

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday evening and I am sitting here looking at veins on my calves. That's right, I see those ****ers popping out. This must mean my midsection is chiseled right? No way, still got that stubborn fat lingering around. **** me is it hard to get rid of that shit! Ahhhhhh.......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sunday evening and I am sitting here looking at veins on my calves. That's right, I see those ****ers popping out. This must mean my midsection is chiseled right? No way, still got that stubborn fat lingering around. **** me is it hard to get rid of that shit! Ahhhhhh.......


I am considering fat transfer.....to the places fat looks better on females IMHO. LoL. 

I am down to the lowest weight I have been in 4EVA. Less then high school but I still have that tummy roll. :/

It's disappearing now that I am lifting, even as infrequently as I can (work is sucking the life out of me now  :Madd:  ). I love my cardio but lifting is helping me cut more...well that and mikes XXL ECY stack.

Each new vein is a motivator for me. No wonder Kelkel doesn't stop lifting. LoL. 

Hang I there. It's a few more days. Less then 2 fists full. Srsly tho, I am interested in what is on your horizon.  :Smilie: . 

It's a journey not a destination.

----------


## tarmyg

> It's a journey not a destination.


Love that and it is so true. I am about to make a fool out of myself on October 6 but next year I am hoping no one will laugh with 10 lbm more.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Love that and it is so true. I am about to make a fool out of myself on October 6 but next year I am hoping no one will laugh with 10 lbm more.


I weigh the same now as I did 6 months after joining this site and cutting 40 lbs....fast forward 5 years....my package is different...less tummy roll but more definition. 

An extra 10 LBM makes a huge difference!!!

----------


## tarmyg

6 days left. I am tired guys, so damn tired. The realization that I will be far from ready for this when October 6 hits almost had me giving up but **** IT!!! It's a marathon and not a sprint and just because I will look like a complete idiot this time around does not mean I will not look awesome next round. Got 365 glorious days of good eating and I should gain weight slow enough to minimize the fat gains. I do understand that my fear of fat will hold back gains but if my wife have to go through this one more time I will not be married anymore. Well, I'll shot for one more update with a picture and then a summary and after that I'll close out this log and start my new one.

----------


## tarmyg

Good morning, well it is morning here anyways. This is the last log entry in this cutting log. Here are my final reflections and a conclusion of what have transpired.

Approach: I understand that there is different approaches to cutting, low-carb, low-fat, IF, and on and on it goes. There is one singular thing that ties all these together and regardless of what you have chosen is the *ONLY* way it will ever work; *CONSISTENCY*. I do not care what your approach is but if it is something you can live with and be consistent about you will see success. Forget the minor details, this is all that matters.

Food: My chosen method was Keto diet and while I know a lot of people say you do not have to feel *lethargic* while cutting I can unequivocally say that when I am in Keto (Which is most of the time) I feel perfectly fine and energetic but when you are on a *~1,500kcal deficit* I do not care what your method is you will not feel good, ever! As I am transitioning into my new log, I will most likely stay in Keto. Is it the most efficient way to build muscle? I doubt it, but it makes me feel like a million dollars compared to eating simple carbs which makes me bloated and feel like absolute crap.

Supplements: I used *Test-E 500mg/wk* and during the last 6 weeks I added *50mg of Stanozol/ed*. While this did its job of holding onto muscle, I noticed pretty much zero effect of it. This has taught me the importance of a correct diet with a surplus while building muscle. There is just nothing AAS will do for you unless your diet is in check. While I knew all this, in theory, there is a difference experiencing it myself. 

Overall: I was extremely motivated during this cut as I have a *photoshoot tomorrow, October 6*. While there is no way in hell I will end up being chosen I did the best I could with the time I had with some small hiccups here and there. I do not know how many times I was close on giving up but surprised myself by pulling through. I have tried to be as honest in this log as humanly possible and while I know, and I have written this many times, it may come across as whining it was simply a way to let out steam and stay on target, which I did. The comments from many of people here have helped tremendously and the use of a PT to help me get things setup for a month was incredibly helpful. I will never give myself this small amount of time to cut from, what was obviously a lot of fat, as it put an enormous stress on the family. My wife and daughter did not appreciate having a cranky guy around all the time who could not, at the end, even think straight or really carry out normal conversations. It was a bizarre experience!

*STARTING STATS - 3/18/2015*
Weight..........: 189.2
Body fat........: 20.6

*ENDING STATS - 10/5/2015*
Weight..........: 163.0
Body fat........: >10%

Thanks for following along.
~t

//END LOG

----------


## bethdoth

Great results and good luck in the photo shoot!

----------


## RaginCajun

Way to stick to your commitment and goals! Envious!

I agree with the statement wholeheartedly: CONSISTENCY IS THE MAGIC PILL!!!

Good luck at the shoot!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Awesome results! Thanks for sharing. I cut at a medium deficit but can't imagine 1500.

< 10%. Impressive! 

Not quitting. Priceless.  :Smilie:

----------

